# CarSeat Available in Canada, but cheaper in US... Can I buy it there?



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sure one of you smart ladies can help me out. Not that I'm buying it in the next few months, but I've fallen in love with a car seat that is $100 cheaper in the states. I understand by law that car seats used in Canada must be purchased in Canada and fit the safety guidelines here. But I'm wondering if this carseat is also sold in Canada-- then can I be reasonably assured that I could buy the US one without getting in trouble? I can't see there being a difference in design/safety, but maybe there's something I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a transport Canada sticker that must be on the carseat for it to be a legal restraint in Canada. You cannot buy the cheaper one. I did that and had to return it and rebuy in Canada. Ostensibly it is because the seat itself has met the particular guidelines for Transport Canada, which includes more stringent rules on some stuff than the US guidelines.

Sorry.

Tjej


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

It would be illegal for you to use a seat you bought in the US in Canada. As the PP said there is a sticker from TC (Maple leaf sticker) that has to be on the seat for it to be legal, plus some seats sold here and in the US are actually different, but named the same. Sometimes seats have more foam in them to pass Transport Canada standards, and that foam is not in the US seats, and other little things that make a big difference.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Also, the seat may be seized at Customs.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

If you ship the seat -- if the online store will even send it to Canada -- it almost certainly will be seized at customs. Don't do it. Even car seats coming out of the same factory for US/Canadian markets may not be the same seat.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

plus some seats sold here and in the US are actually different, but named the same. Sometimes seats have more foam in them to pass Transport Canada standards, and that foam is not in the US seats, and other little things that make a big difference.
Ahhh that makes sense. I was thinking of it in terms of like, I understand why a seat that hasn't been approved for Canada could not be brought back here, but it didn't make sense why a seat that *has* been approved here in Canada could not be brought back. But it makes sense if there literally are differences between the two in terms of construction. They really should have different names for them then!!

Are there any other items like this that have to be made in Canada? I'm thinking cribs, high chairs, bouncer seats, etc. Just curious.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

If you try to bring a baby walker over the border they will generally seize those as well.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I brought car seats across the border and even declared them to customs and had absolutely no issue bringing them across. This is the first I've heard that it is not allowed.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The problem might come shellyd if you ever (heaven forbid) get into an accident. Your insurance can refuse to cover you. It's just not worth the risk imo.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelleyd* 
I brought car seats across the border and even declared them to customs and had absolutely no issue bringing them across. This is the first I've heard that it is not allowed.

My friend lives right on the border and got ticketed.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

This came up in our hospital orientation, actually (the illegality of US seats). Otherwise I wouldn't have known either. Then spoke with insurance (it isn't considered a legal restraint - you can be ticketed and insurance would see it as a child not properly restrained) and then I looked into it and even tried to see if the seat maker would send me a transport canada sticker, but no dice. Had to do the return and re-buy for more.

Walkers are illegal in Canada - they won't let them across if they know about them. Apparently mace is too (although I'm not recommending it for your diaper bag!).

Tjej


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthernPixie* 
If you ship the seat -- if the online store will even send it to Canada -- it almost certainly will be seized at customs.

This is unfortunately not true of every online store or customs. We had an American seat come into our Canadian clinic that had been ordered online. The buyer was not informed by the seller that it was illegal to use the seat and customs did not interfere at all.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
This is unfortunately not true of every online store or customs. We had an American seat come into our Canadian clinic that had been ordered online. The buyer was not informed by the seller that it was illegal to use the seat and customs did not interfere at all.

Really? How unfortunate! It must be pretty random then, which is too bad on many levels.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
The problem might come shellyd if you ever (heaven forbid) get into an accident. Your insurance can refuse to cover you. It's just not worth the risk imo.

Do you mean that that they can refuse to cover anything related to an accident if our carseats are from the USA? Can you point me in the direction of where I can find more info on this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tjej* 
This came up in our hospital orientation, actually (the illegality of US seats). Otherwise I wouldn't have known either. Then spoke with insurance (it isn't considered a legal restraint - you can be ticketed and insurance would see it as a child not properly restrained) and then I looked into it and even tried to see if the seat maker would send me a transport canada sticker, but no dice. Had to do the return and re-buy for more.

Walkers are illegal in Canada - they won't let them across if they know about them. *Apparently mace is too* (although I'm not recommending it for your diaper bag!).

Tjej

I have had mace confiscated at the border! However this is confusing to me since I can buy bear spray here in Canada. I mean my pepperspray from Detroit can't be any stronger than bear spray, right?

But back to the carseat issue. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Now I just have to figure out what we're going to do about it. I mean I feel that my girls are safe in their seats but I don't want to risk any trouble down the road because of some stupid technicality.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Well here's a good article that sums it up pretty well. http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNew...hub=TopStories
If you want more detailed info, I suggest calling your insurance company or the local police department.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I actually asked about that when the border guard asked me about the mace. They said that bear spray comes in big cans so it is less of a "secret weapon" sort of thing than the little cans of mace.

Tjej


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

Tjiej, that makes sense about the bear spray. I've always wondered about that!


----------



## corrio (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm just wondering if anybody can find up to date info on this car seat situtation, the artical posted is from 2007 and all the other articals that I have found on this are from 2007 as well..

I know the Americans have come along way since then on car seat safety

I'm in Canada and I have a friend who is American (her hubby is Canadian) they have never had any problems with american car seats either drving back and forth between the 2 countries or flying between the 2


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Corrio - where does your friend actually reside though? If they live in the US they would not be required to meet Canadian carseat law while visiting Canada. The same as when we go to the states.


----------



## corrio (Jul 11, 2005)

They live in Canada, easier for her hubby to work and shes a sahm


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd suggest you just call your insurance company or local police department. They will tell you.

Tjej


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

As long as one parent retains their American citizenship they can legally use US seats in Canada.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yeah? That's interesting. What if your auto insurance is Canadian? That doesn't affect it?

Tjej


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

It should not affect insurance. They can always check with their provider, but I did look into this specific situation for friends with a car full of Britax seats and they were told they didn't have to replace them because he was keeping his American citizenship. I don't know what the correct "term" is but if you are an American who has a provincial driver license, etc. then you are expected to have Canadian seats. I've dealt with both situations, but I didn't have all the background info on either so I can't really say "this is how it is." I'd put in a call to Transport Canada to clarify the requirements.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

The day I posted this thread I had found on the transport canada website a FAQ that stated seats used in Canada were required to be bought in Canada.... but I searched last night, and now for the life of me I can't find that page again.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

It sounds like you mean residency and not citizenship. I can totally see that. If you are still a resident of a US state then sure. But I'd also *think* it'd be hard to get auto insurance that way, but I haven't tried.

Tjej


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

It was two different scenarios that's why I'm not really sure what terms apply for the second. In the first, he was the American coming to work in Montreal on a Visa, so he was keeping his citizenship. So they could keep their seats no problem.
In the second, the couple was actually relocating and had to replace their seats before their driver's licenses expired. So they must have been in the process of becoming residents??
It's not something we deal with a lot. American seats - yes because we're near a border crossing, but usually they don't have a legit reason to have them.
ETA - my insurance has never has about my car seats or whether I even use them. I guess they just assume... It would be in a collision that you'd have an issue.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I believe you face a fine as well if you're ever pulled over and your casrseat doesn't have the marking. So even something like a routine checkstop. My understanding is that it's essentially the same as not having them in a seat at all (law-wise), obviously not safety wise.


----------

